# Orient Mako - Green Dial & Bezel - What Strap Would You Recommend?



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I picked this Mako up from @Craftycockney yesterday - Whilst it looks great on the stock bracelet, I'd like to have a few alternative straps to wear - Not a colour I have had before, but really taken with the green dial & bezel - What straps would you suggest for this? - I'd like at least one leather & one Nato / Para style? - I did think of a green leather strap, but most I have seen are too light a green (this Mako has a very dark green dial & bezel (I actually asked CC if he'd posted the correct pictures, but when I watched a review on YT I realised how dark the green was!) - Maybe brown leather might work better here than black?
Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Tan leather might look nice.


----------



## chulyquang (Feb 4, 2020)

Camo strap with vintage sign woul be nice


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

For the leather a nice chocolate brown, quite thick, 5mm down to 3mm, so it looks substantial. For the nato, wouldn't go wrong with a quality seatbelt in black.

cheers


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies & suggestions gents (keep them coming!) - As below, I have had a play with the 22mm straps I have: brown leather / maroon two piece Nato / black with white pinstripe Para
I have also ordered a Forest green Perlon strap from @Jamie - Lunar Watch Straps which is the darkest green strap I can find & will post some pics when it arrives ...


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

OK so my Perlon Forest Green strap arrived from @Jamie - Lunar Watch Straps today (usual speedy service - much obliged!) - Very impressed with the quality of the strap & the Forest Green seems (to me) to be a good match for the Orient's dark green bezel - Anyway, see for yourself ...


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Bit of an update for anyone considering an Orient (Mako variants in particular) - When @Bricey did the mini review on his a week or so ago, I asked him about the quality of the bracelet - This was after reading several reviews which all seemed to say that the stock bracelet let the rest of the watch down? - Bricey was of the opinion that that the bracelet itself was decent enough, but the clasp was poor - Someone else here was asking about changing the clasp on their bracelet for a better quality one (Strapcode IIRC?) & @Roy mentioned that there were plenty of replacement clasps available on eBay - The thing I really didn't like about the clasp on my Orient bracelet was that the logo was stamped into the clasp so heavily that the clasp looked bent? - After doing a bit of research on eBay, I found what looked like a half decent replacement clasp which I paid about £11 for (eBay seller abithom_12) - I wasn't expecting night & day difference to the Orient one, but am really pleased to say that this £11 one is much better than the Orient one & when on the bracelet looks like it was made for it! - The only "negative" I could find is that the replacement clasp is a bit smaller than the Orient one - It still has 3x micro adjustment holes, so I was able to swap them over without having to put a link back into the bracelet - I have taken some pictures which I hope will help? - Finally, please be aware if you do decide to change your clasp on this Orient bracelet, despite the Orient & bracelet having 22mm lug size, you need a 20mm clasp (I ordered a 22mm in error & the seller was happy for me to send it back for exchange for the correct size)
Cheers ... Paul


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Excellent work, does it sound better as well as looking better?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Bricey said:


> Excellent work, does it sound better as well as looking better?


 Not sure what "sound better" means? - It's more solid feeling & less tinny, if that's what you mean?


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

PaulBoy said:


> Not sure what "sound better" means? - It's more solid feeling & less tinny, if that's what you mean?


 Yeah, the one I have is a decent bracelet but sounds a bit tinny and clicky when rattled about, which seems to be the clasp.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Bricey said:


> Yeah, the one I have is a decent bracelet but sounds a bit tinny and clicky when rattled about, which seems to be the clasp.


 Definitely none of that going on when I rattle mine about (ooh err missus!)


----------

